# Cargo Organizer



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with Robert, wood on wood is very functional. (can we stop talking about wood on wood, please?)

FindTheBird's drawers are very well put together. 
I based a lot of my design on that set.

I found my pics back:



















I eventually finished it off with some laminate type flooring on top.









I used some wooden dividers and plastic containers to separate items.

I really do miss having this. It made storing things so much easier. It wouldn't fit in the new vehicle and I had to sell it. Someone on this site bought it....never heard anything back, so it must be working alright for him.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I use Tree on Tree also.













Please note I have changed my guns to go into cases and upside down for stress education I recieved.










My next box I will have a set up with the top all the way across the wheel wells like above photos


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm not real handy so, I bought a SUV Cargo Caddy a while ago and it worked fine. My new car it didn't fit so well so I bought a Truck Vault. It's perfect for me and I didn't have to build it.

If your interested in the SUV cargo caddy I'll sell it to you real cheap. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> I'm not real handy so, I bought a SUV Cargo Caddy a while ago and it worked fine. My new car it didn't fit so well so I bought a Truck Vault. It's perfect for me and I didn't have to build it.
> 
> If your interested in the SUV cargo caddy I'll sell it to you real cheap. Just shoot me a PM.


It is amazing you figured out how to father two kids, load a gun, and tie your shoes. :lol:


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

BIGSP said:


> I'm not real handy so, I bought a SUV Cargo Caddy a while ago and it worked fine. My new car it didn't fit so well so I bought a Truck Vault. It's perfect for me and I didn't have to build it.
> 
> If your interested in the SUV cargo caddy I'll sell it to you real cheap. Just shoot me a PM.


I am looking for a unit with some length to fit the bed of my truck - 6'6" or so.

It's amazing how many PM's this thread generated with people who have units for sale. I would be interested in buying something used if the right one came along.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> It is amazing you figured out how to father two kids, load a gun, and tie your shoes. :lol:


Thank god for Velcro shoes and turkey basters. Lol


----------



## Fruit of the Forest (Jan 31, 2010)

Down Lowe said:


> *I am looking for a unit with some length*


Who wouldn't want that?

Though length isn't everything ne_eye:


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Ok
> As Ben explains; the added components, assembly and cost add nothing to ease of use. They do add cost and lower the usable storage space.
> Stick with wood on wood.


Bobby all of your individual storage boxes inside eat more space than my sliders. You would be better off using what Brad put up. When you make it out here to the Moose trial you can check out the sliders.

Ben


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> After buying a truck/dog box, I've got mine up for sale. Exceptionally heavy construction with quality materials and fits an Explorer-size vehicle. Also selling the Easy-Loader Deuce that I strapped to the top of the box via the eye bolts. Originally built by Tecumseh and has a number of modifications.


 
Kathy's gonna be pissed when she finds out you're selling her coffee table. :tsk:


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

recurverx said:


> kathy's gonna be pissed when she finds out you're selling her coffee table. :tsk:


shhh!


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Merimac said:


> Bobby all of your individual storage boxes inside eat more space than my sliders. You would be better off using what Brad put up. When you make it out here to the Moose trial you can check out the sliders.
> 
> Ben


The sliders add cost that is not neccessary, cost that can be better applied other places. It's a value calculation. Artists have a difficult time with the concept.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bobby said:


> The sliders add cost that is not neccessary, cost that can be better applied other places. It's a value calculation. Artists have a difficult time with the concept.


The aluminum 90* corners are $14 each for a 8' piece at Lowes.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Bobby,
I have used plenty of boxes to know that removing friction works better. ne_eye:


----------

